# Olympus C-740 3 mp 10X optical zoom on sale



## Duff (Jan 6, 2005)

I think alot of you like the Olympus cameras and I noticed this one on sale. I guess it is a good price, seems like anyway. Thought I would share.

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2...E&PROD_ID=544831&TID=cid:61675&IID=PRO:544831


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jan 6, 2005)

*SAM's Club = $255.67*

It's still being sold at SAM's Warehouse Club for $255.67 and they had the Olympus 256 Mb XD cards for about $47.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jan 6, 2005)

I got one for Christmas. Need to get to sam's and get the upgraded card. Now to just figure out all those instructions!!


----------



## leo (Jan 6, 2005)

*Gdw*

repeat after me ............. AUTO ............

I had my 700 a year before I ventured off Auto  

b
BTW, I was just in Sams at Lithonia and the 740 was on sale for the same price in the store  


leo


----------

